# A group shot



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Group shots are the best! Did you have an assistant, or did you achieve that harmonious grouping on your own?

--Q


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Adorable! Hard to think of another word to describe, adorable just fits!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I love your little chi/poo mix! I've only ever seen him (him, right?) twice... but... ADORABLE.

What are all their names, again?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Goose and Grimm are TOO cute. I love how Miss Newt kind of blends into the background


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a sweet shot of a sweet fur family!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

How did you get them to all pose so beautifully at the same time. I have a hard time getting a good pose and a good photo of one.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Julian (Yorkie) is on the left, then Ginger (Chi/Poo mix), then Goose (Chow), Grimm (Shih Tzu/who knows what mix) and of course Newt in the back. Aesop, rough coated Chow, isn't in the pic 

I got them to stay put by putting them up on something..on the floor everyone scurries off. ( I am horribly lax at teaching stay, so that's really my own doing).


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice! ^.^


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Now, those kids are just toooo cute! What a beautiful picture!


----------

